# cervelo s2 size problem



## psowing200

Hi all,



i am riding a specialized tarmac pro sl (52cm frame) now with 100mm stem which is fit to me.few days ago, i decided to buy a cervelo s2, however, i find that it is hard for me to decide which size should i take



tarmac pro sl 52cm cervelo s2 51cm cercelo s2 54cm

top tube 537mm 530mm 545mm

standover 755mm 729mm 746mm

Seat-Tube Length-B-B Center to Top 490mm ?? ??



i would go to bike shop for fitting few days later, but just want to have some advise first. i am around 173.5cm tall, just wondering would 51cm too small for me.. on the other hand, i also worried will 54cm too big for me. could anyone give me some advices? thx!


----------



## RACE-PACE

Hi,

I'm 5'10" = 177.5 and I went for a 54cm S2. My inside leg is 32" jeans length (I know it's not accurate but it gives a little idea of my sizing)

on the 54cm I am running a 110mm stem with 25mm of spacers, I have 3.5cm of seatpin inserted in addition to the minimum insertion marked on the post.

I would definately have been too big for a 51cm frame.


----------



## ping771

psowing200 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> 
> 
> i am riding a specialized tarmac pro sl (52cm frame) now with 100mm stem which is fit to me.few days ago, i decided to buy a cervelo s2, however, i find that it is hard for me to decide which size should i take
> 
> 
> 
> tarmac pro sl 52cm cervelo s2 51cm cercelo s2 54cm
> 
> top tube 537mm 530mm 545mm
> 
> standover 755mm 729mm 746mm
> 
> Seat-Tube Length-B-B Center to Top 490mm ?? ??
> 
> 
> 
> i would go to bike shop for fitting few days later, but just want to have some advise first. i am around 173.5cm tall, just wondering would 51cm too small for me.. on the other hand, i also worried will 54cm too big for me. could anyone give me some advices? thx!


You're in between sizes really. I am 172.5cm tall, and used to ride a Soloist (S1) 51cm. I wanted a more aggressive position and more saddle to bar drop. I used a 120mm stem and had I continued to adapt my body to the bike during the race season I would have moved on to a 130mm stem. But I sold it before that happened. I think the seat tube length of a 51cm S2 is 49-49.5cm, and the 54cm S2 has probably around a 51cm. Carlos Sastre rides a 51cm S3 or R3. http://autobus.cyclingnews.com/tech/2009/probikes/?id=carlos_sastre_cervelo_testeam_s3.

Of course I don't think you should use what the pros ride in determining your size since they all seem to ride bikes a size too small for them. Plus, without knowing your proportions, inseam length, saddle height, trunk and arm length, people at this site would only be hazarding a guess. That said, you may be more comfortable on a 54cm and in fact I know someone who is your height who seems really comfortable on 54cm R3. Then again, he doesn't race. If you want to race, I would tend to go with a 51cm even at your height. 

However, I was never fond of the massive toe overlap on the 51cm Cervelo sizes. You won't get that on a 54cm. If possible you should go to any bike shop that carries a 54cm or 51cm Cervelo and try it out. Good luck!


----------



## RACE-PACE

Try this to see if it sheds any light on the sizing question...

http://www.competitivecyclist.com/za/CCY?PAGE=FIT_CALCULATOR_INTRO

Ping771 is correct about toe overlap on the 51cm, it is still there on the 54cm but to a smaller degree...


----------



## sa7nt

FWIW, I'm 171CM and ride a 54cm. Feels comfortable to me and this was following a professional fitting.


----------



## psowing200

o that is a bad news for me, since i have already ordered a 51cm.. and it would arrive at my house on tmr...so it would too small for me? maybe i need to sell it...


----------



## malanb

size 54? with a 1.71 cm?? well I think that proffi fitting just took your money. I am 171.5 cm I use a size 51. with a 120 mm stem. my inseam is 79.5 cm , I use 2 x 10 mm spacers under my stem thats it. unless you are using a really short stem and no spacers and almost same height saddle to bar. I would go with the smaller size, always take smaller size, just get a 110 stem and will be fine better small than large


----------



## psowing200

some frient just tell me, cervelo s2 frame is smaller than the other brand, for example, 51cm cevelo it is almost same size as 49cm specialized tarmac, it is correct?


----------



## malanb

I dont think so, just look at the top tube length of ur bike 52 is 537 mm and cervelo 51 530 mm. just compare geometries. a 51 cervelo can be compared to a size small on giant 535 mm . and 50 or 51 in almost any brand. just get the bike with the most similiar geometry of your actual bike.


----------



## psowing200

malanb said:


> I dont think so, just look at the top tube length of ur bike 52 is 537 mm and cervelo 51 530 mm. just compare geometries. a 51 cervelo can be compared to a size small on giant 535 mm . and 50 or 51 in almost any brand. just get the bike with the most similiar geometry of your actual bike.



i hope you will be right. i would go to nearby bike shop tmr, and ask the staff to help me fitting on the bike and ask if it is too small for me, i hope they can find a solution on it if it is too small, i may consider to sell the bike


----------



## pagey

I'm 171cm and ride a 51cm S2 - still working out stem between 100 - 110 - 120. Can't sem to make my mind up


----------



## ping771

psowing200 said:


> i hope you will be right. i would go to nearby bike shop tmr, and ask the staff to help me fitting on the bike and ask if it is too small for me, i hope they can find a solution on it if it is too small, i may consider to sell the bike


You'll be fine on 51cm. What your friend means by small is simply that the wheelbase is very short, so it does look a bit compact. Based on your specs of your Tarmac, you need a couple adjustments:

1. You'll actually have to move your saddle a bit forward. All Cervelos have a shallow 73 deg seat tube angle (regardless of frame size), which means that to acheive knee over pedal spindle, you'll have to move your saddle a bit forward. 

2. You may need a 110mm stem after getting used to the bike. The Specialized has .7cm long top tube and the seat angle is steeper, so effective top tube is longer.


----------

